# [SOLVED] messed up router config (resetting router didnt help)



## spintry (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi.
As the title says i screwed up my router config, hence no internet.
Router: Kaiomy 550B-4P2
Connection: ADSL

I was messing around with IP address settings in the router firmware, screwed up, lost internet connection via my router, thing is i couldnt get my connection back even if i put all the settings back to where they were, Resetting the router and doing initial configuration didnt help either.

I am now online via my cellphone 

Thanks in advance

ipconfig output:

C:\Users\Mbateko>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mbateko-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-54-FF-00-0B-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 13, 2012 20:28:47
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 16, 2012 20:28:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AEE08BDA-9A28-4901-8495-DE7D6C776BBD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Mbateko>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: messed up router config (resetting router didnt help)*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

That looks a good output from your *ipconfig /all* from your computer you are receiving an ip address please give us the other information we require from the sticky below:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## spintry (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: messed up router config (resetting router didnt help)*

thanks for the response.

after trying for a few times, resetting and configuring my router the ways i know how to i got my connection back, i wish i could explain on how on earth is working again.-

Anyways, thanks for the assistance!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No worries glad you are up and running again and the reset has worked.

Thanks for posting back.


----------

